# Poll: What Do You Have Your Tp Clocked At?



## quake101 (Sep 29, 2011)

*TP Clockspeed*​
*What do you have your TP clocked at?*

Stock1819.78%>1.2Ghz22.20%~1.5Ghz3740.66%~1.7Ghz2021.98%1.7Ghz<1415.38%


----------



## quake101 (Sep 29, 2011)

I wanted to see what the avg clock-speed everyone is using an their results.


----------



## cwbarrick1 (Nov 3, 2011)

1.782 here

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## enik (Aug 21, 2011)

1.5 when discharging and 1.72 when charging.

Sent from my iPride 4G


----------



## CiscoStud (Oct 2, 2011)

1.72 ondemandtcl cpu master. 24/7

Sent from my Nexus s using Tapatalk


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

1.5 here


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

I have OC at 1.72 on demand, without any SOD and very little wifi problems. Bravo CM team!


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm currently stock for battery life, but once the battery issues in CM are sorted out I'm going up to the chip's native 1.5ghz.


----------



## austinb324 (Aug 28, 2011)

1.782 GHz here.


----------



## eQDarkness (Oct 23, 2011)

Help After updating to alpha2 & the newest webos Version my sliders for oc in setcpu and similar progs are not going above 1,5ghz, which is original on my 64gb.
Before the Updates it run stable with 1,7+
Do i need a different Kernel?
Any suggestions?

Sent from my Touchi using Tapatalk


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

Stock...


----------



## evoic (Oct 19, 2011)

austinb324 said:


> 1.782 GHz here.


Ditto.
I have it as OnDemand with 192Mhz at the low, 1782Mhz at the high.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Doing 1.5 here.


----------



## ddy (Oct 21, 2011)

384/1.724 on demand


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

1.5


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

384/1512


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

192/1.782


----------



## DeadVim (Aug 29, 2011)

Stock ... Will play around once we have a stable release.

To be honest it's quick enough as it stands for me ... especially if I'm coming from a webOS session


----------



## austinb324 (Aug 28, 2011)

I am just wondering what those people that say they are clocked higher than 1.7 are using to OC their TPs. SetCPU only allows up to 1.782.


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

Stock. There is no sense of OCing while the battery life on CM7 is not so good and a lot of stuff (like 2d acceleration) is borken.


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

I was at 1.5ghz/384mhz but I'm running stock now while testing out the possible SOD fix


----------



## Icefeet (Oct 3, 2011)

1.5 ghz, stable, fast and no battery drainer







1.7 is doable although i never see the 1.9 Ghz option?


----------

